# Padron 1926 #35 Maduro



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I have been wanting a box of these for quite some time now, and have been watching various sources to get the best pricing. A couple of weeks ago, I noticed they were no longer available of a few of the sites, and figured it was time to pull the trigger.

Pictures do not do justice to just how sweet these cigars look and smell. They are going to go night-night for a while.


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

OMG those look just OMG!!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy s*%(! Those look amazing! *drools on self*


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Those are soooo sweet..I love the maduros...YUMMMMMM


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Phenomenal smoke. I got a box last month and they never fail to wow me.


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are in my top 5 best stogie list....YUMMMO:dribble:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

omg those look delicious


----------



## Phil_Tha_Agony (Jan 12, 2008)

Those look great! Awesome buy!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Excellent choice, you won't be sorry...until they're gone!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

My favorite smokes--Shweet


----------



## thisone326 (May 10, 2007)

my absolute favorite smoke! lucky you! i'm jealous! and using a lot of exclamation points!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great cigars. Wonderful pic's!


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Those look mouth watering good.
like no joke, my mouth really is hahha

:dribble:


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Those sticks look excellent, I'm very surprised and pleased that you got a box of sticks that look that visually consistent... I don't know what it is, but i have been several places now with 26's and 64's and the sticks in the box will be inconsistent looking, like some skinny, some fatter, some in the middle, big feet, crazy misshaped torp heads... I dunno, its crazy. But yeah, those look f'ing amazing!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Holy crap!! Those look SO delicious!!!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Those look lovely and expensive.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

It doesn't get much better than this!:dribble: :dribble:


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

Seem like just the right size and boy do they look good..

Padrons are hard to come by on the West Coast, but I will try..


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

What we have here....a whole box of Padron's 1926 and look very nice!! Congrats!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

very nice!!!!!


----------

